# Spoke Protector Removal Query



## donal (29 Feb 2012)

Hi All,

Is it possible to remove the horrible looking spoke protector on my Hybrid without having to remove the cassette?

Thanks


----------



## ushills (29 Feb 2012)

Not really, you could break it off by snipping the plastic with snips but it's a 2 minute job with a chain whip and cassette tool.


----------



## subaqua (29 Feb 2012)

why would you want to remove it. if the chain pings off and goes that way rather than down the cassete its gonna be expensive , and it may cause you to come off the bike. is it really so important to remove it.


----------



## compo (29 Feb 2012)

On my hybrid I have the end stops on the mech set perfectly, but somehow the chain still occasionally manages to jump the big sprocket and go down between the sprocket and the spokes. This seems to be when trying to engage bottom gear on very steep climbs when the chain is under considerable tension. I suspect the hanger is deflecting enough to allow the over shift. I have actually fitted a spoke protector because of this.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> why would you want to remove it..


 
Because they are naff.  Correctly set up mechs never jump into the spokes.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2012)

compo said:


> On my hybrid I have the end stops on the mech set perfectly, but somehow the chain still occasionally manages to jump the big sprocket and go down between the sprocket and the spokes. This seems to be when trying to engage bottom gear on very steep climbs when the chain is under considerable tension. I suspect the hanger is deflecting enough to allow the over shift. I have actually fitted a spoke protector because of this.


 
Hmm, try adjusting the limit screws a bit more. Shouldn't jump.


----------



## potsy (29 Feb 2012)

Took mine off just the other day, after having the bike 2 months.
Dismantled it with a serrated edge knife and a pair of pliers 

Looks much better now


----------



## subaqua (29 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Because they are naff.  Correctly set up mechs never jump into the spokes.


 
yeah right .


----------



## tyred (29 Feb 2012)

I wouldn't bother to fit one when building up a new wheel but wouldn't bother to remove it from an existing wheel either. It can do no harm.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Feb 2012)

tyred said:


> I wouldn't bother to fit one when building up a new wheel but wouldn't bother to remove it from an existing wheel either. It can do no harm.


 
+1


----------



## I like Skol (29 Feb 2012)

KEEP IT!
The chain can easily be derailed (the clue is in the name!) by anything like a stray twig or piece of litter blown into the works and once it slips down the gap between cassette and spokes it becomes a very effective spoke cutting chain saw if you inadvertantly keep pedalling. Even the best set up deraileur in the world cannot prevent this. When mine got mislaid during a warranty wheel replacement recently I insisted the shop tracked down a replacement (I couldn't any available on the t'interweb fore love nor money)


----------



## HLaB (29 Feb 2012)

You'll need a new cassette soon enough, I'd wait till then to remove it neatly.


----------

